# WOC - Love That Look



## ms. kendra (Aug 6, 2009)

So what do you guys love from this collection?

I love Smoke and Diamonds, and Fashion Groupie. Fashion Groupie is a great purple for NC45 skin.

I'm trying not to jump on the Unbasic White bandwagon because I really don't need a white shadow like that. I have Nylon, Vanilla, and a shimmery white in my Coastal Scents double stack palette, so I don't see the point.


----------



## Purple (Aug 6, 2009)

I love Rated "R", One off, Style Snob and Fashion Groupie.
I already have two Smoke and Diamonds from last year collection, but I don´t know if the texture of those eyeshadows is the same of Love that Look collection or this year´s texture is better.


----------



## disconlemonade (Aug 6, 2009)

I love Style Snob and Smoke and Diamonds. Fashion Groupie is beautiful too but unfortunately I already have Satellite Dreams. I have Grand Entrance from last year but its not very flattering on my skintone. Dreammaker is a nice color but the texture of the eyeshadow is weird (at least last year's), its kinda flaky for some reason. I love Glamour Check!, great for the crease and outer v. I have my eye on One-Off but I think I will wait till it hits the CCO's.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like most of all the colors...I got them all excpet the ones from the original release I already had those...and I skipped Fashion Groupie because It is a dupe of Satellite Dreams which I have..As far as UnBasic White I do love it...it is unlike any white I have and it makes the perfect top layer over so many colors...this one I got 2 of


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 7, 2009)

I got:

Fashion
Rated "R"
Smoke and Diamonds (x2)
Strike a Pose (x2)
One-Off

My favorite right now is Smoke and Diamonds.  I wear it in the crease with Bright Sunshine on the lid and Embark to darken...it makes a nice smoky eye too.  I also like Strike a Pose paired w/ Fashion and Deep Truth for a gradient effect, it's very pretty.  

I could have done without One-Off...

Also, I went back for UBW and Ego, but decided against them, Ego just turns white on my skin and UBW looks just like Crystal Avalanche on me.


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 7, 2009)

I love this collection!! I want them all like Pokemon!! But I only got:

Fashion Groupie
One Off
Strike a Pose
Dreammaker
Fly by Blu
Rave

I plan to add Smoke n Diamonds and Style Snob next week. I wanted Rated R but they were all sold out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even online!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard that the Canadian MAC website still had Rated R in stock so I might give them a try.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 7, 2009)

I got 
Rated R 
One Off
Strike A Pose
Smoke and Diamonds

I love the texture of these shadows and was able to grab some of last years from my CCOs. MAC really needs to make the starflash finish permanant.


----------



## ctownqueen (Aug 7, 2009)

i have:

strike a pose
rated R
fashion groupie


I love the colors.  I'll mainly wear them in the fall


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 8, 2009)

So far what I got from this collection is:

Smoke & Diamonds (I might need another one since that color is gorgeous!)
Fashion
Strike A Pose
Black Russian
Rave

I'm getting One-Off and Style Snob sometime this week and I'm lemming for Unbasic White, Rated "R" (whenever it becomes available again), Glamour Check, Fashion Groupie, and Grand Entrance.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 8, 2009)

I got Fashion  and One-Off *rubs the packages over my nipples* LOL.

I'm gonna go back for Smoke & Diamonds and Fashion Groupie on payday. I really want Rated R, but I'm gonna have to go on the hunt for it. I'm surprised it's so popular.


----------



## missboss82 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have 

Rated R
Strike A Pose
Glamour Check 
Smoke and Diamonds 
Rave 

I want to get Fashion Groupie and then I'm done with this collection


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't think I would end up with so many, but since I only got a few the last time around I ended up with six..

Smoke & Diamonds (pondering a backup)
One-Off
Rated R
Fashion Groupie
Style Snob (unexpected love here.. it comes out as a lighter version of Satin Taupe.. gorgeous)
Strike A Pose


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_So far what I got from this collection is:

Smoke & Diamonds (I might need another one since that color is gorgeous!)
Fashion
Strike A Pose
Black Russian
Rave

I'm getting One-Off and Style Snob sometime this week and I'm lemming for Unbasic White, Rated "R" (whenever it becomes available again), Glamour Check, Fashion Groupie, and Grand Entrance._

 
How do you like the pencils? I really want to get Rave.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I got Fashion  and One-Off *rubs the packages over my nipples* LOL.

I'm gonna go back for Smoke & Diamonds and Fashion Groupie on payday. I really want Rated R, but I'm gonna have to go on the hunt for it. I'm surprised it's so popular._

 

Lmao!! It's that good isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This really is a great collection, and I rarely jump on any hype because then months later you'll be seeing everyone selling or swapping this stuff to get rid of it. 

I'm going back for Rave, Style Snob, and maybe Glamour Check.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 8, 2009)

GET GLAMOUR CHECK!!!! ^^^^
It's freakin awesome!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 8, 2009)

^^^Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 9, 2009)

i got style snob, one off and the green on I am to lazy to look up the name. they were very pretty.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_How do you like the pencils? I really want to get Rave.




Lmao!! It's that good isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This really is a great collection, and I rarely jump on any hype because then months later you'll be seeing everyone selling or swapping this stuff to get rid of it. 

I'm going back for Rave, Style Snob, and maybe Glamour Check._

 
I love the pearlglides!! They glide on like a dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should get Rave! I'm wearing it right now on my lower lashline.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate the eyeliners. The colors are pretty, but it's a pain to remove from the lower lash line. I usually do the makeup forever aqua eyes, but I wanted these pencils for the shimmer. I won't return them, though b/c I hate returns and I may find another use for it (I also bought fly by blu which I have yet to use.). 

I also bought Glamour Check! and Fashion Groupie which are awesome. Glamour Check! is unlike any color I own and I like to put Fashion Groupie with my mufe #92. I want to get smoke and diamonds, but if I don't get to it before it sells out, I won't be too upset.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 9, 2009)

I got:

Rated R
Glamour Check (LOVE this)
Strike a Pose
Style Snob (looks the same as friggin Satin Taupe. It's a teeny bit lighter lighter and the difference barely noticeable. I didn't need to buy this!)
Rave
Black Russian

Swatches are on the swatch forum & on my blog, along with a FOTD using Glamour Check.

The glitter doesn't show up on my waterline from Black Russian and I'm assuming Rave will be the same so I'm disappointed about that. The staying power is pretty impressive though.

Going back to get Unbasic White as I don't have a white e/s. Kicking myself for not buying it on Friday.


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 9, 2009)

....starting to regret not getting Glamour Check! for a second time.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I got:

Rated R
Glamour Check (LOVE this)
Strike a Pose
Style Snob (looks the same as friggin Satin Taupe. It's a teeny bit lighter lighter and the difference barely noticeable. I didn't need to buy this!)
Rave
Black Russian

Swatches are on the swatch forum & on my blog, along with a FOTD using Glamour Check.

The glitter doesn't show up on my waterline from Black Russian and I'm assuming Rave will be the same so I'm disappointed about that. The staying power is pretty impressive though.

Going back to get Unbasic White as I don't have a white e/s. Kicking myself for not buying it on Friday._

 
The reflective/metallic glitter in Rave actually does show up.  Also in Fly By Blu, it's only in Molasses and Black Russian that you don't see it as much.  Not trying to convince you to buy it or anything, just saying...


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 10, 2009)

I got Rated R, which is super pretty! And I ordered One-Off and Grand Entrance. I can't wait to get these two! I don't have many greens and people kept raving about it so I caved! I'm lacking in light neutrals as well and in photos (just like last year) Grand Entance always looks so reflective and shiny so I nabbed it too. I think it will be a nice neutral lid color. If not I've got a great highlighter!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 10, 2009)

I got:
Glamour Check (go get it...if you don't have it!)
Dreammaker
Fashion Groupie

Our local store and counters are sold out of Rated R...so maybe I'll find it somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I'm going back for the Molasses Pearl Glide Liner.  I'd love to try a look with Molasses as a base and Glamour Check on top!


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The reflective/metallic glitter in Rave actually does show up.  Also in Fly By Blu, it's only in Molasses and Black Russian that you don't see it as much.  Not trying to convince you to buy it or anything, just saying..._

 
LOL don't tempt me!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Style Snob is the best eyeshadow to wear everyday! I'm now lemming on Rated R, Fashion Groupie, Glamour Check, Grand Entrance and Unbasic White.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well in all honesty...I would get Rated R wherever I could find it at this time quickly...I tried getting it off Macy's website for a friend and it came back SoldOut


----------



## elongreach (Aug 11, 2009)

My friend and I were debating about Rated R a few weeks ago.  If I knew it was going to be such a hot color, I would have gotten it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 11, 2009)

I got the last Rated R at Nordstroms...This was after Macy's Bloomies AND the MAC store in Aventura was sold out!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just tried to get Rated R online from Dillards and Bloomingdales, both sold out. I just said eff it and went to Ebay and actually snagged one at a reasonable price. It came out to $2 more than getting it from Dillards or Bloomingdales with shipping. I can live with that.


----------



## Scorpdva (Aug 12, 2009)

I got glamour check, strike a pose, fashion groupie, one-off and three of the e/l in rave, fly-by-blu, and molasses and the 239 brush.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 14, 2009)

I got:

Style Snob 
Grand Entrance 
Unbasic White 
Fashion 
One-Off 
I don't remember seeing Rated R.  I'm curious about it now.  How does Rated R compare to Gorgeous Gold?  Thanks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rated R is a lime green....More like Bitter and Sharp...it does not compare to Gorgeous Gold at all IMO

Swatches from swatch thread


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Rated R is a lime green....More like Bitter and Sharp...it does not compare to Gorgeous Gold at all IMO

Swatches from swatch thread








_

 
Thanks.  Lime Green?? I saw these swatches but to me it looks very yellow. But I just swatched Gorgeous Gold on my hand and I'm picking up a lot of green as well.  Crest the Wave is looking very similar as well.  I guess just have to wait to see it in person.  Thanks again.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 14, 2009)

Rated R is back in stock, plus free shipping with code. Askmac


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Thanks. Lime Green?? I saw these swatches but to me it looks very yellow. But I just swatched Gorgeous Gold on my hand and I'm picking up a lot of green as well. Crest the Wave is looking very similar as well. I guess just have to wait to see it in person. Thanks again._

 
it is a greenish yellow/limish something....But no Gold ...not on me anyway...My monitor makes it look like it has more yellow than it does IRL  ...Crest the Wave on me was a bit lighter than Going Bananas...very pale yellow


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so glad that I ordered Rated R! I'm also happy to order Fashion Groupie and Unbasic White.


----------



## Rene (Aug 14, 2009)

I got Rated R, Dreammaker and One-off


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 15, 2009)

I went and got Smoke and Diamonds yesterday and I LOOOOOVE it!!  I wore it today with Strike a Pose on the lid, S&D in the crease and Dreammaker as a brow highlight. I am so super excited that Rated R is back in stock too!!  I am going to order it on Tuesday along with the stuff I want from the new collection!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2009)

^I love S&D! The best Starflash e/s ever! I only need 4 more Starflash e/s from this collection!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 16, 2009)

S&D is really pretty with Nylon as a highlight/tear duct, and Cocomotion lightly patted all over to give it a silver/gold duo effect. And then Carbon in the outer V for added drama. Really pretty.


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 19, 2009)

I ended up with
rated r
fashion groupie
style snob
top hat (my counter still had this)
I really am having second thoughts about fashion groupie and top hat I don't wear many purples but they were so pretty! My RATED R shadow has a very funny smell almost too strong. I can't explain it anyone else have this problem?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm loving Rated "R", Fashion Groupie and Unbasic White!! This collection is awesome!


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 20, 2009)

I ordered "Rated R" Monday night when the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection came online. I wanted to get the lime colored liner Colour Matters but I'm going to see if Rated R can give me the same look.  *whew!!*

*thats the sound my wallet just made* LOL


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 20, 2009)

got my Rated R today and OMG I love it! BTW, lovely333, mine doesn't have a weird smell.


I think I'm gonna have to get a backup, but for now I'll pray that they make most of the starflash shadows permanent.


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_*got my Rated R today* and OMG I love it! BTW, lovely333, mine doesn't have a weird smell.


I think I'm gonna have to get a backup, but for now I'll pray that they make most of the starflash shadows permanent._

 
Lucky you! I went to 3 separate stores, and 3 different counters the Saturday after this collection launched and no one had it!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 21, 2009)

^^^ I had to get mine from the website, because nobody has it here, either  (they're trying to bamboozle us by putting Bitter in its place)!  Use the code *ART* to get it with free shipping.


----------



## carandru (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, I'm crazy late on this collection.  I can't believe I almost missed out on starflash shadows!  Lol, haven't been keeping up lately, so I honestly had noooooo idea about these.  Starflash really is the best formula MAC makes.  

Anywho I got:
dreamaker
rated R
one-off
strike a pose
fashion groupie (btw did a look w/ this also using lotus land/graphology/rave e/l... HOT!! )
fly by blu

Can't wait to play around w/ the other colors.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Ok, I'm crazy late on this collection. I can't believe I almost missed out on starflash shadows! Lol, haven't been keeping up lately, so I honestly had noooooo idea about these. Starflash really is the best formula MAC makes. 

Anywho I got:
dreamaker
rated R
one-off
strike a pose
fashion groupie (btw did a look w/ this also using lotus land/graphology/rave e/l... HOT!! )
fly by blu

Can't wait to play around w/ the other colors. _

 
Damn I was just on the other thread talking about good you did and thinking man she had restraint...You didn't mention there were part 2's and 3's of the haul!!


----------



## carandru (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Damn I was just on the other thread talking about good you did and thinking man she had restraint...You didn't mention there were part 2's and 3's of the haul!!_

 
lmao... yea, i didn't even mention the perm stuff i got...just some eye m/u remover and vino l/l.  Lol, I think I was going through haul withdrawl. It all looked so good and I NEEDED it. I promise! 

Now, my restraint will be shown by not buying those barbie love stila smudepots I've been eyeing, lol.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I just ordered another Style Snob e/s since that color is so pretty and I use it everyday.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I just ordered another Style Snob e/s since that color is so pretty and I use it everyday._

 
Addict!!! LOL


----------



## sapnap (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_LOL don't tempt me!_

 
I agree abt Rave and FLy By Blu on the glitter.. but this annoying to me cos the glitter doesnt come off, all over to my cheek sometimes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and irritated my eye... too bad they are so pretty!


----------

